
A black woman in tech makes $79,000 for every $100,000 a white man makes - allenleein
https://www.recode.net/2017/4/4/15160924/silicon-valley-women-race-salary-companies-average-less-data-men-tech
======
flukus
Did they control for geography? I'd imagine more black women could be looking
for work in areas that don't pay like silicon valley does.

